# 300 Win Mag SAKO 75 blew up with Federal ammo!



## OneShotOneKill

*This 300 Winchester Magnum factory fluted Stainless SAKO 75 and factory Federal Premium ammunition blew up while sighting in!*

*Read the story here:*
http://www.benchrest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17626


----------



## strand

That is wild!!! Thank god the shooter is alright.

That would make me a little gun shy for a while.


----------



## fishhook

DANG.....and to think i just bought a relative of the sako....a tikka.

And I have been shooting federal ammunition through it to sight it in!!!


----------



## Plainsman

Fishhook

I don't think I would worry about Federal Ammo, or Sako. If you read all the comments at the site no one can come to a conclusion what happened. There are many ideas, but perhaps the best one was summed up by the fellow who said:

"Looks like someone screwed up in a big way, and I'd just about be willing to bet that it wasn't Sako OR Federal. Wrong caliber ammunition, something stuck in the bore - a patch or God only knows. "

Many think barrel obstruction, some think an inclusion in the barrel metal, others are simply puzzled.


----------



## Maverick

Sako 7mm mag with 150grain. I have been shooting it for year now and I really like them.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*This rifle doesn't appear to of had an obstruction or wrong cartridge/caliber fired in it! There's no bullet stuck in the barrel or bulges!* The firearm successfully operated with 14 rounds of Hornady factory ammo, it wasn't until the 15th round a Federal Premium cartridge was fired when it happened. No one will know if the same results would have happened if the 15th round would have been Hornady. Either there are flaws with the gun's metals, or the Federal Premium ammo either received the wrong charge of the correct powder, correct charge of a wrong powder or wrong charge of the wrong powder! I would have the remaining factory ammo examined for powder type and charge weight for both Federal and Hornady ammo used. My guess it was powder detonation, small charge of fast burning powder or overloaded charge of fast burning powder. Ammunition loaded too high pressure is just as bad as too low of pressure.

*This is how factory ammo recalls start, it happens!

See the 45 Colt Federal ammo recall below!* 
http://www.federalcartridge.com/C45LCA%20recall1.pdf

http://www.webcom.com/gun_guy/recalls.htm

The Federal Cartridge Company is recalling several lots of its .45 Long Colt semi-wadcutter hollow point ammunition-product No. C45LCA in a Classic 20 round box. Company officials say rounds from these lot numbers might exhibit excessive chamber pressures, and the use of this product could result in firearms damage and/or personal injury. Federal says consumers should not use ammunition with lot numbers 8J191, 8J192, 8J193, 8J194, 8J195, 8J196, 8J197, 8J198 and 8J199. The lot number can be found on the back of the ammunition carton or on the inside of the box's end flap. If you have ammunition from any of these lot numbers, or have questions concerning this recall, contact Federal at (800) 831-0850 or (800) 322-2342 and ask for the company's Product Service department.


----------



## the_rookie

d a m looks like that bullet ripped it apart pretty good wow good thing ur ok every body here would be worried... y did u use a different ammo on the 15th shot ? did u get ur money back? what did the company say? ur lucky to be alive man that thing showed u the inside literally


----------



## farmerj

http://www.graybeardoutdoors.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?t=46095

And we were wondering why the Tikka's had a recall on the barrels at work.


----------

